# Chances of partner getting work on partner visa?



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Hello, I am an Australian citizen and my girlfriend is from Germany. We will have been living together overseas for a year in February. 

We are wanting to move to Australia (ideally Melbourne) by applying for an onshore partner visa. However, after reading these forums it sounds like she would have a lot of difficulty finding work while on Bridging Visa A (BVA), and also the partner visa. Apparently it is hard to get work in Australia unless you are a permanent resident (PR)?

She currently has a good job here, so we are unsure if its worth taking the risk of moving to Australia if she cannot find work while on a BVA or partner visa.

She is a qualified dental assistant / dental secretary (apprentice in both) with 7-9 years experience and also speaks fluent English. Unfortunately dental assistant is not on the list of skilled occupations in Australia. However, I am wondering how difficult it would be for her to get work in this field? Is there a high demand for experienced dental assistants in Australia? From what I understand sponsorship is only an option if the employer cannot find anyone suitably qualified for the job in Australia. If this is the case, perhaps she could get sponsorship. Alternatively, she could also apply for jobs anyway, and just mention that she is eligible for a partner visa in February which would give her full working rights. If she were to get an offer, we could then move to Australia on a tourist visa, then apply for onshore partner visa and she could start working. 

What are her chances of finding work in this field, and are they likely to give her a job offer if she mentions she is eligible for a partner visa? At this stage we would only consider the move if there was a high chance she could get work, or if she happened to get a job offer before we started the partner visa application. I guess she could always mention in her cover letter that she will be eligible to work in Australia on a partner visa?


----------

